# Mr Olympia - The Future? Your Opinions Please



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

The Mr Olympia contest... Jheese, guys are literally weighing in at 300lbs, a far cry from Frank Zane's 190lbs when he won his Mr Olympias. (And he looks far better)

The Mr O stage looks like a bit of a freak show and hardly looks decent. It's not suprising that when outsiders look at the sport all they can think of is steroids.

Plus in my opinion the Mr O stage looks vile. They're mostly all bald, massive GH guts, massive waists and as a whole look ugly. Don't get me wrong, I respect these guys 100% in what they do and there effort and drive to succeed...

I just wanted your opinions of what's next for the Mr O stage.

Will we be seeing guys at 400lbs in the next 30 years?

Should there be some limits of a maximum weight?

Has the Mr O stage become a bit of a joke?

To me the perfect physiques are Bill Pearl, Dave Draper, Sergio Oliva, Serge Nubret.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i like the look of the new batch on stage at the olympia.

only thing i grumble about is the sacrifice of conditioning.

every pro on stage over 250lbs has soft watery looking backs?

cutler, heath, branch, kai etc.... their backs are far from hard looking and i doubt we will ever see this again


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I thinks its a matter of taste and choice, I have no doubt that when Bill Pearl and Draper, Olivia etc were first on the scene devotees of Muscle Beach probably thought that "they are too big n freaky looking".

Competitive body building is and will always be a sub culture, and the peeps at the top of the food chain will do what ever the wish to get the physique they are after, judges a few years ago went against over blocky midsection's and then we had the top of the sport amend their physiques accordingly. Give it time and it will evolve again, the guys are huge these days, maybe conditioning will a bigger part again (I remember Gaspari et al when they just looked a bit more shredded)

If you gave a peep a choice you want to be built like Steve Reeves or Ronnie Coleman would be interesting to see result. But then have them decide who would win a contest out of the two.


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i like the look of the new batch on stage at the olympia.
> 
> only thing i grumble about is the sacrifice of conditioning.
> 
> ...


God yeah, Kai's back actually looks like a water bed. And as for the sacrafice of conditioning, tell me about it... You heard of Andreas Munzer?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i like the look of the new batch on stage at the olympia.
> 
> only thing i grumble about is the sacrifice of conditioning.
> 
> ...


Thats unreal i would love to look half as good as that!


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

The late Andreas Munzer.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wells said:


> God yeah, Kai's back actually looks like a water bed. And as for the sacrafice of conditioning, tell me about it... You heard of Andreas Munzer?


REALLY?!

Maybe Jay Cutler...but Kai?? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Wells said:


> God yeah, Kai's back actually looks like a water bed. And as for the sacrafice of conditioning, tell me about it... You heard of Andreas Munzer?


the last olympia kai did come in watery and was put in 7th but he is known for his freaky conditioning especially back detail



bodybuilding is about evolving and trying to better yourself, its your opinion that frank zane at 190lbs looks better than kai at 260lbs, i know many who would disagree.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> REALLY?!
> 
> Maybe Jay Cutler...but Kai?? :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 56827


thankyou!


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> the last olympia kai did come in watery and was put in 7th but he is known for his freaky conditioning especially back detail
> 
> View attachment 56828
> 
> ...


Yeah I did say it was my opinion, I highlighted it so no one would get ****y. Yeah you've found some top pics of Kai's back... But rare ones. Still doesn't back up his huge GH gut and huge waist. The only mass monsters back I really like it Dorian Yates'.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wells said:


> Yeah I did say it was my opinion, I highlighted it so no one would get ****y. Yeah you've found some top pics of Kai's back... *But rare ones.*


mate i think youre talking out of your @ss.

please find me some pics of Kai's "waterbed" back. i really am intrigued to see these pics.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

For me i think Roally Winkler has a great future for the Olympia great potencil just hope he dosnt go for the mass monster route and just adds good quilaty muscle like the look of his waste line not to thick or thin.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Couple of things, GH gut? Bullsh1t! If it was GH gut then how did cutler manage to lose his the year he changed his look, it's stomach composure, bloating, volume of food etc, I'm not denying for a minute that there is a possibility of internal organ or intestinal growth but GH gut is pure Internet myth bullsh1t perpetuated by people with no idea what they're talking about!

As for making comparisons to Andreas Munzer, is his peeled look not as sick and as much of a freak show to joe public as Coleman is for his size?

It's called bodybuilding, not look like guys from the past-ing, that said IMO the advent of the 202 and classic classes are a good thing for the sport, as it gives the people who don't have the genetics to get huge/don't want to get huge or just want a more aesthetic physique a chance to compete, the guys at the top of the sport are going to keep getting bigger and creamier unless the judging criteria changes, every sport is pushing boundaries and rightly so, would anyone be impressed if this current crop of Olympians were smaller than the last?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

it's all subjective. what's your favourite colour?

The Olympia represents the pinnacle of the sport, but how many trainees could recite the winners and years they won?

there are far more accessible levels to the sport, from natural, through classic to all the regional shows before you get anything near what you see on the Olympia stage.

as a sports scientist i want to see progression in the sport and as the name suggests- bodybuilding- an increase in muscle accumulation means we are advancing in training, supplementing, 'supplementing' and nutrition. 3 of the 4 advancements(at least) can only be good for the followers of the sport and the worlds health, as a whole. if we can show people how to loss more fat and build more lean tissue this should positively affect those who need it for medical conditions etc.


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

LMAO, wow you're all get angry. Don't deny the GH guts though, that's just silly. As for Kai's water back... Mr O 2010. I had high hopes for him too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Wells said:


> Yeah I did say it was my opinion, I highlighted it so no one would get ****y. Yeah you've found some top pics of Kai's back... But rare ones. Still doesn't back up his huge GH gut and huge waist. The only mass monsters back I really like it Dorian Yates'.




his waist doesnt look too big here does it. this was kai 3 weeks out from last years olympia. the only time hes been criticised for having a big gut on stage was last years mr o when it seemed to have made a few last minute errors.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

its not just gh that enlarges the gut its a combination of things like excessive food intake, possbily igf-1 and other things not just gh. i was talking to kais new coach at the british grand prix george farah and its something he wanted to correct, kai has been known to have aorund 1000g of protein a day! hes bought the number down by more than half and already it seems to be working if you look a kai guest posing this year in the offseason

http://www.flexonline.com/videos?bctid=889113938001&bclid=1461295899

unbelievable, only once has he had a big gut on stage and he gets put in a box for it. everyone agrees last years olympia was a disaster for kai but even then apart from jay he was the biggest guy on stage dwarfing others and if you saw the full olympia coverage you wouldnt argue. as to blame the gut on one thing is silly, its a combination of things.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Jonnyboi said:


> For me i think Roally Winkler has a great future for the Olympia great potencil just hope he dosnt go for the mass monster route and just adds good quilaty muscle like the look of his waste line not to thick or thin.


im a big fan or roelly too, his most muscualar is unbelievable and imo along with phil heath he has the arms in bodybuilding, insane thickness and muscularity but his conditiong seems to get worse every show and he was placed 3rd at the fibo and i think he was lucky. great potential though and if he brings his conditioning from his ny pro victory then he will be a force with his new mass.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

StephenC said:


> Couple of things, GH gut? Bullsh1t! If it was GH gut then how did cutler manage to lose his the year he changed his look, it's stomach composure, bloating, volume of food etc, I'm not denying for a minute that there is a possibility of internal organ or intestinal growth but GH gut is pure Internet myth bullsh1t perpetuated by people with no idea what they're talking about!
> 
> As for making comparisons to Andreas Munzer, is his peeled look not as sick and as much of a freak show to joe public as Coleman is for his size?
> 
> It's called bodybuilding, not look like guys from the past-ing, that said IMO the advent of the 202 and classic classes are a good thing for the sport, as it gives the people who don't have the genetics to get huge/don't want to get huge or just want a more aesthetic physique a chance to compete, the guys at the top of the sport are going to keep getting bigger and creamier unless the judging criteria changes, every sport is pushing boundaries and rightly so, would anyone be impressed if this current crop of Olympians were smaller than the last?


agreed. and the 202 classes are def a good thing. flex lewis won the 202 at the GBP and came in third beating toney freeman at the europa a few weeks later so the step up can be done too.


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

StephenC said:


> Couple of things, GH gut? Bullsh1t! If it was GH gut then how did cutler manage to lose his the year he changed his look, it's stomach composure, bloating, volume of food etc, I'm not denying for a minute that there is a possibility of internal organ or intestinal growth but GH gut is pure Internet myth bullsh1t perpetuated by people with no idea what they're talking about!
> 
> As for making comparisons to Andreas Munzer, is his peeled look not as sick and as much of a freak show to joe public as Coleman is for his size?
> 
> It's called bodybuilding, not look like guys from the past-ing, that said IMO the advent of the 202 and classic classes are a good thing for the sport, as it gives the people who don't have the genetics to get huge/don't want to get huge or just want a more aesthetic physique a chance to compete, the guys at the top of the sport are going to keep getting bigger and creamier unless the judging criteria changes, every sport is pushing boundaries and rightly so, would anyone be impressed if this current crop of Olympians were smaller than the last?


Yeah calm down. GH gut, the end.

Obviously it's bodybuilding blah blah but at what cost are these guys building their body? How much more strain do they have to put on themselves, how much more intake of food does one have to consume, how much weight would one have to squat just to get results and the J bomb coming up... How much more juice would one have to pump into the system to build? Walking Science Projects come to mind.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

The end? Fpmsl, I've told you why it's not "gh gut" please do explain to me why it is? Deadly serious here, don't give another childish answer like the end, if your going to make statements, have the balls to back them up.

Btw, juice is old school, do a little research on viral vectors and you might start finding the future of Mr O... I await you jumping back on your little playschool soap box


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

StephenC said:


> The end? Fpmsl, I've told you why it's not "gh gut" please do explain to me why it is? Deadly serious here, don't give another childish answer like the end, if your going to make statements, have the balls to back them up.
> 
> Btw, juice is old school, do a little research on viral vectors and you might start finding the future of Mr O... I await you jumping back on your little playschool soap box


You're trying to turn this into an arguement aren't you? Please don't call me childish, slightly hypercritical. Think we'll leave it there.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i dont think the 'gut' has anything to do with gh....i think it has more to do with the use of slow acting slin,tried it myself and people at the gym even commented that my gut was looking bloated.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Stephen you are incorrect, an enlarged gut is a possible side effect of GH, also large doses of certain testosterone esters can cause an enlargement of the wall of the intestines according to some articles I found on Pubmed.

Apparently at normal doses the Gut thing is very rare so I guess its a problem with overuse i.e. the more GH you take the larger your gut:

http://www.somatropin.net/hgh-sideeffects.htm

So it seems that those with the biggest guts take the most, it does then explain the connection with GH use in the late 80s/90's and the gradual increase in gut size (dependant on dose).

It also seems at the huge doses of GH increase insulin resistance and if you take more insulin (which many of the top BBers take) this also causes an increase in visceral fat and water retention - hence the increase in this smoother look many exhibit, they obviously are taking too much or getting something wrong, plenty of good info out there to back this up.


----------



## kash77 (Mar 20, 2011)

its not normal hgh that brings out the gut its the igr3 or what ever you call it evan centopani is the man of future and mr olumpia


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The future of Mr O... I must admit to not getting as excited about the physiques any more as there seems to be far lesser range in bodytypes on show.

I think in Yates first year winning the line up had Dorian Yates, Lee Labrada, Kevin Levrone, Milos Sarcev, Ronnie Coleman, Samir Bannout, Lou Ferrigno, Shawn Ray... so many different body types in that list. I'd just like to see that kind of variety again.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Id like to see this guy win one day, big inspiration to me


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Id like to see this guy win one day, big inspiration to me


he will win soon, incredible physique. pushed jay close last year and hes had a full year to prepare for this year. seems a genuine guy aswell in his interviews.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

This year Heath will take it, hes fckn insane, zero to hero in no time! by far my favourite bodybuilder, hes modest as **** too.

This is my favourite video on youtube...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think Heath is the 'peoples mr o' already... has got size and shape and presents it all pretty well. Would be more surprised if he DOESN'T win an O than if he does.


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Id like to see this guy win one day, big inspiration to me


There's no maybe he's going to win it. I thought he had it last year for sure. If he doesn't get it this year he'll be having it next year. I watched it live last year and I was so possitive that he'd take it. His physique is floorless and in all honesty when he takes it he's gonna run with it like Coleman did for a few years straight.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Wells said:


> There's no maybe he's going to win it. I thought he had it last year for sure. If he doesn't get it this year he'll be having it next year. I watched it live last year and I was so possitive that he'd take it. His physique is floorless and in all honesty when he takes it he's gonna run with it like Coleman did for a few years straight.


dont u mean flawless? apart from that ye i agree with everything u say!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Couple of things, GH gut? Bullsh1t! If it was GH gut then how did cutler manage to lose his the year he changed his look, it's stomach composure, bloating, volume of food etc, I'm not denying for a minute that there is a possibility of internal organ or intestinal growth but GH gut is pure Internet myth bullsh1t perpetuated by people with no idea what they're talking about!


Jay wore a belt all the time throught training, whatever exercise hes supposed to have worn a belt and this was supposed to have brought his gut in.

Personally prefer the older look, and i did a poll comparing frank zane with i think it was Dennis Wolf and it was roughly a 50/50 split of what people would like to look like.

BB'ers are always going to want to push the bounderies, i mean if i had the genetics id perhaps even go for it.

Although i do think there's going to be a limit soon, one day someone will get so big itll pull the bones out their sockets or some sh1t like that and everyone will get scared and decrease their size, thats imo.

p.s wells add me again on facebook you bellend.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just to give my completly pointless veiw to this. I know basically nothing about the classes and stuff but I have really fallen in love with the class below the top guys. Is it the 202's?

Some of these guys look like how IMO how bodybuilders should look, not ridiculous but perfectly build models.

Is it the 202's?


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

it will be me .thanks very much


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> dont u mean flawless? apart from that ye i agree with everything u say!


YES! FLAWLESS! But yeah, he's gonna have a few Mr Os. Dexter might aswell retire, he's like Samir and Dickerson, one hit wonders.

As for the guy crying about the GH, Stephen is it? GH (large amounts) increases intestines, the wall of the intestines, correct? And look at these guys do you think they take large amounts? Yes, Coleman took tones and look at him when he was in Mr O, like a whale. And yes correctly said by the other buy, large doses of insulin can increase water retention giving the smoother look blah blah blah. Smooth like Kai Greene's back.

Anyway... I'd rarther look like Sergio Oliva than Kai, Jay or Branch. Old Skool for the win.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

The gut thing is apparently dose dependant, it is a real side effect, just very rare at "therapeutic/medical" doses. My uncle (not a BBer) had a very large pituitary tumour, nearly killed him, he was left with terrible sides due to the huge increase in GH release, fingers like banana's facial bone growth and guess what although he had low bodyfat an extended gut, no training/heavy compounds, no huge calorific/protein intake. I guess in the States its easier to say yeh my gut is due to this rather than abuse of Prescription only meds lol.

There is a good article which appeared in Muscular development in April 2010 that explains the whole GH gut and effects of insulin etc... and that the IFBB are fully aware and in an attempt to stop the ugly physiques judges have been told to mark down the extended guts.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Wells said:


> YES! FLAWLESS! But yeah, he's gonna have a few Mr Os. Dexter might aswell retire, he's like Samir and Dickerson, one hit wonders.
> 
> As for the guy crying about the GH, Stephen is it? GH (large amounts) increases intestines, the wall of the intestines, correct? And look at these guys do you think they take large amounts? Yes, Coleman took tones and look at him when he was in Mr O, like a whale. And yes correctly said by the other buy, large doses of insulin can increase water retention giving the smoother look blah blah blah. Smooth like Kai Greene's back.
> 
> Anyway... I'd rarther look like Sergio Oliva than Kai, Jay or Branch. Old Skool for the win.


wrong mate..although gh proberly can cause the gut to some extent....insulin is the main culprit


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

politics aside because phil heath won last year phil heath for the next 2 or 3 years followed by cedric mcmillan whos gona dominate like ronnie did but with a more pleasing physique than ronnie. I like brandon currys shape also but i dont think condition wise he will ever make it maybe top 5 olympia one day.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

rocky666 said:


> politics aside because phil heath won last year phil heath for the next 2 or 3 years followed by cedric mcmillan whos gona dominate like ronnie did but with a more pleasing physique than ronnie. I like brandon currys shape also but i dont think condition wise he will ever make it maybe top 5 olympia one day.


Phil has never won Mr Olympia mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> wrong mate..although gh proberly can cause the gut to some extent....*insulin is the main culprit*


What makes you think this bud? How come diabetics that have to shoot 10iu + with every single meal don't get it?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

i know phil hasnt won the olympia. Read my post again slowly this time?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe im missing something but "politics aside *because phil heath won last year *phil heath for the next 2 or 3 years"


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Maybe im missing something but "politics aside *because phil heath won last year *phil heath for the next 2 or 3 years"


Thats how I read it as well.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Raptor said:


> What makes you think this bud? How come diabetics that have to shoot 10iu + with every single meal don't get it?


couldnt tell you how diabetics dont get it tbh...i have also first hand experience with it,a few weeks after starting to use lantus my abs started to stick out more than my chest like i had a pot belly,even my mother noticed it,around this time i read a post with a link to studies that showed slin as being the culprit (not sure what site it was on now) but soon relised thats what was happening to me so i quit slin...obv it effects some more than other like any med.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> couldnt tell you how diabetics dont get it tbh...i have also first hand experience with it,a few weeks after starting to use lantus my abs started to stick out more than my chest like i had a pot belly,even my mother noticed it,around this time i read a post with a link to studies that showed slin as being the culprit (not sure what site it was on now) but soon relised thats what was happening to me so i quit slin...obv it effects some more than other like any med.


Hope not lol, i started Slin last week... but then again im dieting and using it for a different type of purpose than most when bulking... Slin is a storage hormone so it will cause fat to be stored but im using only with carbs around my workouts, 5iu before with carbs and 5iu after with carbs, just 3 times a week on weights days.. to try and combat fat gain i am shooting 5iu HGH with each shot, to amplify the HGH and also minimise the fat gain from the slin


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

i meant over the years they have given the title to the reigning mr olympia when really he shouldnt of won it. Phil heath should of won last year if it was judged fairly.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually think he had it, i stayed up to watch it and was rooting for him... he'll have his day, Jay was already

not as good as his performance the year before and Phil was much better, its a matter of time


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

x


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

i think phil would be a great mr olympia has alot more charisma than jay although jay is super nice and very popular. How long before cedric mcmillan makes a stance anyone?


----------



## JoeOD (Jan 25, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:



> i like the look of the new batch on stage at the olympia.
> 
> only thing i grumble about is the sacrifice of conditioning.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

looks like flex wheelers back to me maybe wrong?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I prefer the old school look aswel.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

When i see someone who looks better than ronnie coleman did in 1999 and 2003, then i will say that bodybuilding has improved.

It hasnt improved since 1999.

Levrone of 2002 was awesome. Wheeler of 1996 was awesome.

Of course yates of 1993 was awesome.

All 4 physique's capable of getting top 6 in this years olympia. Infact the only guy that can match up is jay (last of the old school 90's bodybuilders).

Ronnie at his peak was bigger and better than anyone today. Until someone surpasses a peak ronnie (i doubt anyone will for at least 10 years either), then this 'theyre all 300 lbs monsters, will it be 400 lbs monsters soon' is nonsense.

Ronnie was around 285 lbs in 2003, his biggest and best showing. He was 255 lbs in 1999 when he was more aesthetic (i prefer this version).

Since when are they all 300 lbs? They generally range between 230-270 lbs. 280 being a very heavy weight but only 1-2 have it.

No one is near close to 2003 version of ronnie coleman yet. Bodybuilding has got less freaky since we had coleman, dillet, yates, nasser, ruhl, fux, levrone and wheeler.

People have been saying this for years, but look at ronnie, dorian, ruhl, fux, dillet, nasser etc... all huge and freaky! We dont have that many huge freaky bodybuilders competing these days as we did back in late 90's.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

cedric mcmillan is the only one of the current crop who could come in better that ronnie not quite as big but much better shape and condition but your talking another 3 or 4 years i think.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

TBH Id be happy to be as big as any of them lol,

I think the smaller/lighter guys look better

but if I had the choice id be Fooking Massive


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, it is Flex Wheelers back. Looks like his 1993 Arnold Classic win also.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Shawn ray was of the best proportioned

rep


----------

